# Magic's Rematch With Lakers Cools Off



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES — It was aggravating enough that the Orlando Magic were preparing for tonight's game in the Los Angeles Lakers' practice facility, where a title was built last season.
> 
> Then Mickael Pietrus looked up to locate the most recent purple-and-gold-colored banner.
> 
> ...


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/os-orlando-magic-la-lakers-0118-20100117,0,5226655.story


----------

